# fly tying vises



## mallardbreath (Nov 12, 2007)

im gettin a new fly tying vise for my birth day  problem is i just dont know what one i want. ma and pop says it can only be up to $250. so i was thinkin renzetti or regal. i like the way the regals hold the hook but i dont know about the whole rotary thing with the renzettis. is the rotary thing a "must have" or not? are regals good? do i want a base or c clamp? what do you guys think? I tie flies every day so i kinda need a better vise.  theres just to many options.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I would go with a rotary, it makes it so much easier, especially if you are tying in multiple materials.

I haven't tied on the 2 options you listed, but I would go with a base because you can position it where you want - a C clamp you have to put it on the edge of the table / bench you are using.

The vise I use is a Mongoose and it's right around $200.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Griffin Montana Mongoose, Renzetti Traveler, or Dynaking Barracuda.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Griffin Montana Mongoose, Renzetti Traveler, or Dynaking Barracuda.


What he said. You can't go wrong with any of these.

And yes, a rotary is a must have. It makes tying easier, and your flies will look better. Once you get one, you will wonder how you ever tied with out a rotary.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Dyna king Barracuda trekker. By far the best vise of the group. Stongest, easiest to change jaws and no plastic parts to break. I have tied on the traveler and the Mongoose but MUCH prefer the Dyna King.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a regal and really like how it holds the hooks. I wish I had a true rotary however. 

I also have a base for mine -like it much better than the clamp as it allows me to pack it along on fishing trips or pretty much tie anywhere I want. I've tied many a fly on the bank of a stream - so the base is VERY handy for that. Any of those listed above will serve you well.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Dyna king Barracuda trekker. By far the best vise of the group. Stongest, easiest to change jaws and no plastic parts to break. I have tied on the traveler and the Mongoose but MUCH prefer the Dyna King.


+1 on the Dyna King, Rock solid Vise. I've probably tied over 3k bugs and put 10 years on mine and it's **** near as good as new.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Dyna king Barracuda trekker. By far the best vise of the group. Stongest, easiest to change jaws and no plastic parts to break. I have tied on the traveler and the Mongoose but MUCH prefer the Dyna King.


IMO, If you have to change jaws at all it's an issue. I have tied on most, and Dynas aren't bad unless you have to tie something smaller than 16. Regals also spit tiny hooks. I have been tying with the Griffin Montana Mongoose, and it is one fine piece of ace... Believe, me I know from experience dude. Anyway, it adjusts with minimal turns of one knob, and I have tied from 4/0 to 32 all on the same jaw.

Cheech


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

I've had a Renzetti Traveler and love it! I've learned on it for years and haven't felt the need to move on to anything else. 

^^ike


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

*Cheech wrote:*


> one fine piece of ace... Believe, me I know from experience dude


Looks like this cheech guy knows his chris farley lines. Well done.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

lehi said:


> *Cheech wrote:*
> 
> 
> > one fine piece of ace... Believe, me I know from experience dude
> ...


It's a very important part of life...


----------



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

I have the Renzetti Traveler, although it is older - about 7 years old. It is a nice rotating vice, but my complaint is that I am constantly having to adjust it - the adjustments that I make don't seem to stay put, so to speak. There are better vices, but I am sure they cost more.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

That sounds like the same old one I have. A little wax based lube should fix that. ^^ike


----------

